# rigging for tuna



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Plan on going out of Venice in a few weeks and dont have any experience tuna fishing without a charter. How do you rig for chunking and trolling? Ive got a couple of shimano 30s, what size line / leader do I need?


----------

